# Are these pedals no longer desirable?



## bikewhorder (Feb 22, 2013)

I just received these pedals I bought, and I'm pretty exited to finally own a pair of these. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230931321970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

 I'm a bit confused about why they lasted so long,  if you look at the sellers completed listings they have been trying to sell them for some time.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...732.m570.l1313&_nkw=pedals&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Are these pedals not valued any more? I didn't get the memo on that.  I only try to buy the things other people want, so if these have become uncool please LMK and I'll dispose of them immediately!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

...well, they were worn, stated bent shaft, no reflectors and were $56


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pedals*

Probably because you can buy shiney new repops for the same price. Plus I think most people don't like to try and fix pedals.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 22, 2013)

Well there's no question that I may have a skewed sense of "value" from spending too much time on here, but I still think I got a good deal.  I know I've passed on these pedals at swaps for twice the money and noticed that they were later purchased by somebody.  Also I have no interest in restored bikes so new pedals would look terrible on my bikes.  I'm going to experiment with creating a pedal spindle straightening jig, because I've got a box full of nice mens pedals  that just need a bit of tweaking.


----------



## John (Feb 22, 2013)

Chris
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Tor...986?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7779a632


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

I really don't think you did bad, like you said, they are real and you just don't see too many out there. Pedals are just going for too much. I don't spend more than $30 unless they are TOC stuff. Tanks are insane too.


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 22, 2013)

*pedals*

look great on all silver kings. these are original ones on the m1.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 22, 2013)

John said:


> Chris
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Tor...986?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7779a632




Cool thanks,  I was not aware of that tool


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 22, 2013)

It's all way overpriced for what it is, the only thing I can't bring my myself to spend the going rate for are tires, especially single tube tires, they're just going to deteriorate and you can't restore them once they do.  If I need to ride an old bike I'll just lace up some contemporary wheels for it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> It's all way overpriced for what it is, the only thing I can't bring my myself to spend the going rate for are tires, especially single tube tires, they're just going to deteriorate and you can't restore them once they do.  If I need to ride an old bike I'll just lace up some contemporary wheels for it.




...so true!


----------



## bike (Feb 22, 2013)

*Just cause accurate chinese pedals are cheap*

just makes real patinaed pedals worth more- if you have an og bike the funny smelling new pedals stick out like a sore thumb- this may be lost on many be eventually people will value the 70+years of ageing has value- I keep my funky old ones and if someone wants to buy I charge 75-150 depending on my mood.

AN odd case where nos pedals are devalued as they are almost impossible to tell- see sellers selling as NOS..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 22, 2013)

I have fixed many pedals with bent shafts with a 5 pound sledge and a concrete floor...obviously remove from sleeve and thread the nut back on the proximal end first.

Unless I am mistaken, these pedals are made by Magna and strictly aftermarket.
Still a good deal for what you got.


The high dollar streamlined pedals are made by Torrington (seen on Shelby Airflows) and Persons...neither had plastic reflectors, just metal end caps.

Chris


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pedals*

I've still got the ones I took to the Hoosier swapmeet at the end of January. But they have broken reflectors and and slightly bent shaft. I'll put them in the sell Trade forum if anyones interested.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 22, 2013)

I straighten pedals all the time. It_ is_ a pain and takes a certain amount of patience and finesse.. but since yours are serviceable, that makes it much easier than ones that can't be broken down (which involves 2x6s and C-clamps).

But tear it down to the bare axle shaft and slowly spin it in your hand (or to put it in a power drill chuck is even better!) until you find the high point of the bend and where it's bent at. Put it in a vice and put a pipe over it. Pull, unclamp, eyeball, power drill, repeat. Eventually you can get it perfect. Just take it little pulls at a time. Then you can regrease the pedals while you're in there.


----------



## bike (Feb 22, 2013)

*some crafty devil*

came up with this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130853479986


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

..I think they have a dating service for pedals that feel that they have become undesireable.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2013)

As Chris noted, these are not "Shelby Airflow" pedals, they are Magna post war replacement pedals...as for a deal, not really but not a kick in the groin either...


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 23, 2013)

*In Short*

the market has been flooded with the cheap smelly ones. It has a bad effect on everything. I have ridden the fake ones and they get all loose and fall apart. I have also ridden the real ones and one of them just snapped right off. Speaking of groins I was lucky I didn't get a kick there.

All round pretty but crappy pedals - real or fake.


----------

